# Route a dado at 70 degrees to surface



## Spokaneman (Jul 20, 2007)

I need to cut a dado that is slanted at 70 degrees to the surface of the work piece. Is there a save way to do this? An if so how?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Warren,
The only way I could think of doing it is by building a wedge shaped base to match your desired angle. You may need a long straight bit to do the cut. 

I hope i've made sense, if I was home, I would make a sketch for you.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Spokaneman said:


> I need to cut a dado that is slanted at 70 degrees to the surface of the work piece. Is there a save way to do this? An if so how?


Offhand, I can think of about 7 ways. (Actually while typing this , I thought of many more...)

70 degrees is also: 90 degrees - 70 degrees = *30 degrees*.

1 - Router table with an adjustable angle router sled. All that is is 2 rectangular pieces of plywood, with hinges between to connect it like a book and stays on the sides to hold it at angles. Work is clamped to the sled. Sometimes you have use a spindle extender to reach at an angle. Straight, spiral or mortise bit.

2- Plunge router on a router ski jig adjusted at an angle to the work. (Get the angle between the slots in the ski legs.) Use rail guides underneath (just inside the ski's) to guide the jig in the straight line where the dado needs to be cut. You would need a spindle extension to cut at an angle. Straight, spiral or mortise bit.

3. Table saw set to 30 degrees with a dado set.

4. Radial Arm Saw set to 30 degrees with a dado set.

5. Radial Arm Saw set at 30 degrees with a router bit on the aux shaft. Straight, spiral or mortise bit.

6. Sliding Compound Miter Saw set to 30 degrees... slide work with each cut to widen the kerf...

7. If near an edge, then it could be created with a "The Router Shop" styled router table "angle guide." This is where you create a fixed angled guide (tapered to an angle across it's width) with a relief cut out for the bit to go through. This guide is clamped the the table with the bit through it... and the work piece slides on the guide and gets tooled. Straight, spiral or mortise bit.

I thought at first that someone with the right combination of straight, chamber and V-groove bits might be able to make that, but then deleted that as an option. First you would need the "right" combination of bits. Using those operations and multiple bit changes to get down to depth, make the groove the correct width and get the correct angles from that... would be a real "pita," would involve math, would take a long time and create too many opportunities to make many mistakes... That train of thought just made it a long harder than it needed to be. It's really doesn't need to be made into something _complicated_.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

It will also depend on the length of the work piece. I like the router sled idea best I think. 

90 degrees - 70 degrees = 30 degrees ???


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think Mike meant 20 degrees. But the concepts all work. 
earl


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Spokaneman said:


> I need to cut a dado that is slanted at 70 degrees to the surface of the work piece. Is there a save way to do this? An if so how?


Bosch tilt base

Al


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Is the bottom surface angled or also at 70 d.? Have you thought about a saw and chisel?

good luck - Baker


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rwbaker said:


> Is the bottom surface angled or also at 70 d.? Have you thought about a saw and chisel?
> 
> good luck - Baker


If I were to rout the dado I'd probably run a straight bit first followed by a 1/8" bit in my Makita trim router fitted into it's tilting base.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello
You can make this router yourself


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

And the aluminium version. it exist only 2 in the world


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As always Daniel, your ingenuity and workmanship are impeccable. I don't often see you posting these days.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, Harry, it's very difficult for me to write in English. I learned a little English there are more than 60 years. This is very far!
But I read every day conversations (if they are not too long!) And most importantly, I look at all the pictures (it's easier to understand!)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I know what you mean about pictures Daniel, everyone here knows how I love pictures!
I've made lots of these solitaire games based on your original idea.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

harrysin said:


> As always Daniel, your ingenuity and workmanship are impeccable. I don't often see you posting these days.


+1, Harry.

Impressive jig, Daniel.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments
Since I know this forum, in addition to progress in routing, I progress in English!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're doing very well Daniel, I've never had difficulty in understanding you posts. What is YOUR native language, French, Dutch or German?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

My native langage is french
I was born and I live in Belgium in the part where they speak French (60 KM south of Waterloo and 150 km north-west of the Battle of the Bulge "Ardennes") But I love Switzerland.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Santé said:


> Thank you all for your comments
> Since I know this forum, in addition to progress in routing, I progress in English!


Me too, Daniel.

All the best in the world for all the members in 2014!!!


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you and best wishes to you all and your families

Daniel


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Spokaneman said:


> I need to cut a dado that is slanted at 70 degrees to the surface of the work piece. Is there a save way to do this? An if so how?


Warren,

There are other ways to do this, as other responders to your post have given you, but here is one more option. It's a bit pricey, but if you need tilting full size router capability for several projects it may be worth the investment. It might also provide ideas to help you build something similar for your own shop.

Woodhaven 1470 Angle-Ease : Angle Ease

Charley


----------



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

*Try this*

Dado head cutter on tablesaw with table pitched at 70 degrees. Question, "How deep of a dado do you want to cut?"
Thanks,
ED


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned the Makita Rt0700 but its got a base option that tilts.


----------

